# Puppy Eye Color?



## TessaMommy (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello all,
Brand new here so I apologize if I post this in the wrong place. 
Just wondering about my new puppy's eye color. They look almost hazel, and in the light they almost take on an almost grey/blue color. Will this change as she gets older?

I'm not concerned or complaining - honestly I think she's beautiful - just wondering if this is typical of the breed? I LOVE HER!!!!!!! I hope she stays just the way she is, tiny with puppy fur and puppy breath, but I'm happy no matter what :x


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: She's adorable! 
This article explains about the eye color:
Blue German Shepherds, Blue Eyed Puppies and the Breed Standard


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She's beautiful!I like light eyes,they are so expressive.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------

